# ESurance warning



## Deerfieldienne (Dec 22, 2015)

Esurance's website warns people considering driving "ride share" that they are not covered under eSurance and directs customers to their commercial site with a link. I didn't even look at the rates, I know they're not worth it. I love the forum but South Florida is saturated and almost never sustains any surges at least when I've driven, which is usually weekend mornings into early afternoon.
and so now that I know for sure I could lose it all if I get into an accident, I'm done ...and grateful nothing happened so far. It's roulette and it's a stupid gamble


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Deerfieldienne said:


> Esurance's website warns people considering driving "ride share" that they are not covered under eSurance and directs customers to their commercial site with a link. I didn't even look at the rates, I know they'rrecomworth it. I love the forum but South Florida is saturated and almost never sustains any surges at least when I've driven, which is usually weekend mornings into early afternoon.
> and so now that I know for sure I could lose it all if I get into an accident, I'm done ...and grateful nothing happened so far. It's roulette and it's a stupid gamble


The only way you'll lose it all,is if it 1) accident is your fault and 2) you kill someone, or leave them barely living

Most people dont kill people in their lives. The chances of the worse case scenario happening to you is slim

However, hybrid insurance at the min is recommended...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Better listen to Bart. He knows his stuff!!!


I will say 98.5% of all Uber drivers don't know ONE person who "lost it all" due to ubering. I mean personally, not reading about it on the net


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> The only way you'll lose it all,is if it 1) accident is your fault and 2) you kill someone, or leave them barely leaving


Not necessarily, how about some undocumented, unlicensed and uninsured drunk runs a red light, t-bones you and kills the two pax in the back seat. I'm sure the immediate family of the deceased will completely understand that there's insurance issues.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Not necessarily, how about some undocumented, unlicensed and uninsured drunk runs a red light, t-bones you and kills the two pax in the back seat. I'm sure the immediate family of the deceased will completely understand that there's insurance issues.


Couple things, you listed a very extremely RARE scenario, which again, you or nobody else personally know someone this happened to. Do you really think half the uber drivers on this forum will experience 2 people dying in their car? smh

ANd Uber's insurance covers you when somebody is in the car, so they will look to that. ONly way you''ll "lose it all" if they try to sue over the uber limits. Being it not your fault, its still a low chance youll "lose it all". ONly way you can be fully covered for an incident like that where the family may sue for $10 mill is to have FULL COMMERCIAL INSURANCE, and im sure YOU don't even have that, but yet telling everyone else out here they may lose it all, smh, how contradicting


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> its still a low chance youll "lose it all"


You might not lose everything, but uberin without rideshare insurance certainly is high risk.

If a passenger is injured and decides to sue, their attorney will go after everyone, including the driver without proper insurance.

I doubt that many current drivers could afford to hire an attorney for their defense. Futhermore, it would be a case that you would most likely lose.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> You might not lose everything, but uberin without rideshare insurance certainly is high risk.
> 
> If a passenger is injured and decides to sue, their attorney will go after everyone, including the driver without proper insurance.
> 
> I doubt that many current drivers could afford to hire an attorney for their defense. Futhermore, it would be a case that you would most likely lose.


I mean I agree, there is a risk, and never denied that.
Its just that everybody throws the "lose it all" and be in "ruins for the rest of your life" out there all the time. When it real life that happens to less than 1% of all Uber drivers. Again the most absolute EXTREME death scenario would have to happen to you, period.

But for my disclaimer, I did say that hybrid/rideshare should be had by driver. I myself have this. I drove for almost 2 years without it and never came close to losin it all. Losin it all is akin to winning the lottery. sure you can win the $800million lottery, but chances are it won't happen to you and anybody you know personally...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Couple things, you listed a very extremely RARE scenario, which again, you or nobody else personally know someone this happened to. Do you really think half the uber drivers on this forum will experience 2 people dying in their car? smh
> 
> ANd Uber's insurance covers you when somebody is in the car, so they will look to that. ONly way you''ll "lose it all" if they try to sue over the uber limits. Being it not your fault, its still a low chance youll "lose it all". ONly way you can be fully covered for an incident like that where the family may sue for $10 mill is to have FULL COMMERCIAL INSURANCE, and im sure YOU don't even have that, but yet telling everyone else out here they may lose it all, smh, how contradicting


More RARE then this is the Long Beach CA residents the Anderson's law suit against Uber, Uber Driver Festus Ekuma Okon and another homeowner. Pax Anderson was already out of Okon's vehicle for sometime and the trip was ended. All 3 are defendants in a wrongful death lawsuit and only 2 are represented by legal counsel. Guess who has no legal representation? And your answer to having friends in your vehicle will be personal insurance. You're not doing fare for hire, even if they give you gas money. And you're correct about our limits, we have a General Aggregate of $2 million not $10 million.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Its just that everybody throws the "lose it all" and be in "ruins for the rest of your life" out there all the time.


Just to play devil's advocate, cause I'm wasting time here while getting my caffeine fix, perhaps many drivers would come close to losing it all. We are talking about the new breed of uber drivers. Hell, some of them probably live in their car.

If you're someone trying to scratch a living out of full-time uber, it wouldn't take much to "lose it all."

Everything's realitive.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Just to play devil's advocate, cause I'm wasting time here while getting my caffeine fix, perhaps many drivers would come close to losing it all. We are talking about the new breed of uber drivers. Hell, some of them probably live in their car.
> 
> If you're someone trying to scratch a living out of full-time uber, it wouldn't take much to "lose it all."
> 
> Everything's realitive.


how many topics are on this site of a forum member actually losing it all?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> how many topics are on this site of a forum member actually losing it all?


They can't post because they lost everything, including their phone, computer and internet connection.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> More RARE then this is the Long Beach CA residents the Anderson's law suit against Uber, Uber Driver Festus Ekuma Okon and another homeowner. Pax Anderson was already out of Okon's vehicle for sometime and the trip was ended. All 3 are defendants in a wrongful death lawsuit and only 2 are represented by legal counsel. Guess who has no legal representation? n.


Anybody can file a lawsuit for anything
That case is still pending is it not?
Dude broke into a house from what I'm reading
Gotta wait for the outcome of the trial first, this surely doesn't count as losing it all


----------



## Activist1 (May 15, 2016)

I have The General auto insurance and they told me just not to claim I was Rideshare driving or else they couldn't cover the accident. Glad my rider went along with my story


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> They can't post because they lost everything, including their phone, computer and internet connection.


good one.



Activist1 said:


> I have The General auto insurance and they told me just not to claim I was Rideshare driving or else they couldn't cover the accident. Glad my rider went along with my story


yeah most personal insurance won't
rideshare insurance is advised
chances of losing it all are slim as ive stated, however there are better chances of losing your car or not being able to get money to have it repaired etc


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Gotta wait for the outcome of the trial first, this surely doesn't count as losing it all


What sucks is, you've still got to hire an attorney to defend frivolous lawsuits. Unfortunately, all the attorneys are hatched from the same pod and actually work together behind the scenes to insure a big payday for everyone in their tribe.

Attorney's are evil parasites. The only one who wins are the attorneys.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> good one.


I knew you would like that one.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> They can't post because they lost everything, including their phone, computer and internet connection.


Or they're dead. Can't link somehow but...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Anybody can file a lawsuit for anything
> That case is still pending is it not?
> Dude broke into a house from what I'm reading
> Gotta wait for the outcome of the trial first, this surely doesn't count as losing it all


I'm sure it will be ongoing for a couple more years. I'm sure the Uber driver, Mr. Okon has plenty of money for attorney fees, witness statements, private investigators, expert witness findings, deliberations and not to mention the time to take care of all this. Usual wrongful death attorney fees run about $250K. Real commercial insurance covers those fees. We'll just wait and see. Even if they find the driver only 5% at fault, that still could cost Mr. Okon everything. It's just not worth the risk.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Activist1 said:


> I have The General auto insurance and they told me just not to claim I was Rideshare driving or else they couldn't cover the accident. Glad my rider went along with my story


Who told you that, the insurance company?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Deerfieldienne said:


> Esurance's website warns people considering driving "ride share" that they are not covered under eSurance and directs customers to their commercial site with a link. I didn't even look at the rates, I know they're not worth it. I love the forum but South Florida is saturated and almost never sustains any surges at least when I've driven, which is usually weekend mornings into early afternoon.
> and so now that I know for sure I could lose it all if I get into an accident, I'm done ...and grateful nothing happened so far. It's roulette and it's a stupid gamble


There is no "rideshare" insurance available in Fl at this time.


----------

